# Quel chargeur prendre pour iPhone 12 Pro



## Daniel22 (17 Mars 2021)

Je viens de m’acheter un iPhone 12 Pro , je voudrai savoir , quel adaptateur secteur prendre pour la charge rapide ?

Je songe à prendre le chargeur 20w de chez Apple 

Pour l’instant j’utilise soit le chargeur de mon MacBook pour la maison soit le chargeur 18w de l’iPhone 11 Pro pour le travail 

Le chargeur de 61W est trop gros donc j’envisage de prendre un plus petit de 20w pour la maison


----------



## MrTom (18 Mars 2021)

Hello,


Daniel22 a dit:


> Je songe à prendre le chargeur 20w de chez Apple


C'est le bon choix !


----------



## rodrigue7973be (21 Mars 2021)

ca dépend pour prend 20w ou 30w ou 65w


----------

